# VCR records black & white only



## warscha (Jun 16, 2006)

I just got a Samsung DVD-VR330 recordavle DVD/VCR combo.
When I tried to copy from my Philips DSR-7000 unit, the picture came out in black & white.

Does anybody have any suggestions.

Before you ask the questions here are the facts.

- I replaced the Samsung unit - same problem.
- My old Mitsubishi VCR records perfectly.
- I tried with the A/V cables & the coax.
- I tried different cables
- The picture passes through to the TV perfectly fine.
- The Samsung unit records from a Scientific Atlantic 8300HD PVR unit with no problem.

Thanks for the help


----------



## JRob_MN (May 25, 2004)

Could it be that the signal is protected with MacroVision? That would match the symptoms you describe. However, I don't know whether that's even possible.


----------



## jp233 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have a DVD/VCR combo from Samsung as well and I kinda wondered about that, since it's got inputs/outputs for the DVD only and another set for both. Luckily I have a separate VCR lying around so I might just use that for the tivo archiver... if you find out something let us know I'm listening!

(sorry I'm not worth anything in this post)


----------



## bpace (Mar 5, 2002)

If you are using an S-Video cable you may have lost the Chromance (color) connection in the cable??


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The loss of color is usually indicative of a problem with the S-video cable or connector. Try cleaning the heads on the VCR if the S-video cable fix doesn't pan out.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

This is what happens to me. If I first switch the TV to the VCR input (a simple coax connection) and press play on the VCR, I get a B&W picture. However, if I first hit play on the VCR and than switch the TV connection to VCR the picture is in color.
I don't know if this will work for you, but it's so simple you have nothing to lose by trying.


----------



## mdigi (Dec 4, 2003)

I have a combo unit from Sony and I have the same issue while trying to archive. Pretty frustrating.


----------

